# Brixton lesbian couples for beautiful new magazine



## muffmagazine (Apr 18, 2013)

We're publishing a new high-quality lifestyle and culture magazine for lesbians called MUFF, distributing in selected stores up and down the UK twice a year. Taking inspiration from publications like Vice and East Village Boys, we're working with established creatives from all over the world to create some really raw, exciting content, and offering gay women an alternative to passe magazines like Diva for the first time. We're launching the first issue (summer/autumn) in July.

We're doing a beautiful piece about lesbian couples who work together in London. We already have DJ's from the West and cafe owners in the East, but we're missing a couple from the south.

Are there any lesbian couples in Brixton who'd be up for talking to us?

Like I say, we're working with some amazing creatives, so if you fancy getting involved in this beautiful project (and having a nice portrait shot of you and your partner!) do get in touch!

You can email us at hello@muffmagazine.com or take a look at the website for more info: www.muffmagazine.com


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

*thread moved to Noticeboard as advertising is not allowed in the Brixton forum


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 18, 2013)

muffmagazine said:


> amazing creatives


ARRRRRGH.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2013)

What's wrong with lesbian couples in Vauxhall, Coulsdon, Peckham, Catford or Streatham?


----------



## muffmagazine (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep, those welcome too! Was just testing the waters.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2013)

Hairy muff, fairy nuff


----------



## Santino (Apr 18, 2013)

'raw content'


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 18, 2013)

> *Published twice a year* in limited print and digital editions, and available for free in London’s Soho, each issue will contain written and visual contributions from creatives around the globe. MUFF is much more than a magazine. It’s the start of something new – something that goes beyond the images that come to mind when you think of the way lesbians are portrayed in media today. It’s an opportunity to redefine our identities beyond the* tired old stereotypes that passé magazines like DIVA and G3 only serve to perpetuate.*
> What you won’t find in MUFF are articles about holidaying in Lesbos, *militant demands for equal rights*, or stock imagery of *middle-aged lesbian couples who probably never seriously wore a pair of dungarees in their life.* MUFF isn’t in the pockets of a media conglomerate and we’re not pandering to the fistful of companies that monopolise the lesbian market. We’re unapologetically independent and free, and we believe that we can address the need, felt by all of us, to rebrand ‘lesbian’ and *move beyond the oppressive depictions defined by our past.* Most importantly, we’re not afraid to push the boundaries.


Good luck


----------



## muffmagazine (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks RedDragon!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 18, 2013)

Santino said:


> 'raw content'


----------



## fogbat (Apr 18, 2013)

What's wrong with militant demands for equal rights?


----------



## muffmagazine (Apr 18, 2013)

Absolutely nothing, you just won't find them in MUFF.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 18, 2013)

muffmagazine said:


> Absolutely nothing, you just won't find them in MUFF.


Does MUFF stand for anything?


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 18, 2013)

Fantastic. Another bunch of parasites jumping on the pink pound gravy train. I don't know why this hasn't just been deleted as spam.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What's wrong with lesbian couples in Vauxhall, Coulsdon, Peckham, Catford or Streatham?


 
No edgy enough


----------



## fogbat (Apr 18, 2013)

muffmagazine said:


> Absolutely nothing, you just won't find them in MUFF.


So why mention it at all?


----------



## muffmagazine (Apr 18, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Fantastic. Another bunch of parasites jumping on the pink pound gravy train. I don't know why this hasn't just been deleted as spam.


 
Actually, we're a group of gay women, employed full-time in our respective creative fields, who are working really hard at our own time and expense to develop something new and different for lesbians everywhere - because that's what we want to see. It's not about profit - we won't be making any - and it certainly has nothing to do with a 'gravy train'.

What exactly is parasitical about that?


----------



## muffmagazine (Apr 18, 2013)

fogbat said:


> So why mention it at all?


 
Because they're very present in magazines like Diva and G3 - which MUFF is not.

Look, I realise it's not everybody's cup of tea, but we're trying to do something new here and challenging stereotypes that not every lesbian associates with. Hopefully, that's a pursuit which can be cheered and not trampled in the mud!


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 18, 2013)

muffmagazine said:


> Hopefully, that's a pursuit which can be cheered and not trampled in the mud!


 
I wouldn't hold my breath on that one here


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 18, 2013)

muffmagazine said:


> Because they're very present in magazines like Diva and G3 - which MUFF is not.
> 
> Look, I realise it's not everybody's cup of tea, but we're trying to do something new here and challenging stereotypes that not every lesbian associates with. Hopefully, that's a pursuit which can be cheered and not trampled in the mud!


If you're taking things even further in the direction of removing all the political content from the queer women's community and replacing it with vapid lifestyle bollocks then as far as I'm concerned you deserve to be trampled into the mud.

Over the last 20 years the lesbian community has become as empty-headed, vacuous and consumerist as the gay men's community. All sense of actual community or mutual support seems to have disappeared. Everywhere I go I feel there is a sense of fragility - that women are struggling to put on a front and looking for something that isn't there, whilst people are making £15 a throw off them for the right to get into some shit bar, buy expensive drinks and listen to somebody's mate "DJ" crap music.

It sucks and yes there's a role for something different, but it's sure as hell not this.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 18, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> If you're taking things even further in the direction of removing all the political content from the queer women's community and replacing it with vapid lifestyle bollocks then as far as I'm concerned you deserve to be trampled into the mud.
> 
> Over the last 20 years the lesbian community has become as empty-headed, vacuous and consumerist as the gay men's community. All sense of actual community or mutual support seems to have disappeared. Everywhere I go I feel there is a sense of fragility - that women are struggling to put on a front and looking for something that isn't there, whilst people are making £15 a throw off them for the right to get into some shit bar, buy expensive drinks and listen to somebody's mate "DJ" crap music.
> 
> It sucks and yes there's a role for something different, but it's sure as hell not this.


 
What's wrong with a bit of vacuous fun....does everything has to be political?


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> ARRRRRGH.


 
You realise thats industry standard terminology in the creative industries?

Reverse snobbery ftw! BLEEEEEUGH.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 18, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> What's wrong with a bit of vacuous fun....does everything has to be political?


That's a fair point, but objecting to militant demands for equal rights reminds me of a woman I was with at Pride last year who objected to the stalls (campaign groups, charities etc) on the grounds that it brought the mood down.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 18, 2013)

gabi said:


> You realise thats industry standard terminology in the creative industries?
> 
> Reverse snobbery ftw! BLEEEEEUGH.


Oh, in that case it's no longer loathsome.


----------

